# I need a sound effect ...



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a specific effect, and I'm not sure what to use. In my haunt this year, I'll be a mummy again; in our final scare, the mummy's sarcophagus turns out to be empty. Oh no, where did he go? asks Cleopatra (another character, not the real historical person obviously). 

At that point, the lights go out, a strobe illuminates a hallway, and at the end of the passage, a mummy lurches towards the ToTs. After a few seconds, the strobe goes off, there's a pause, and then the lights go back on. 

So, I need a good, deep voice scary sound fx. Something like ... 'foolish mortals, to disturb my eternal slumber', etc. Any ideas?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

How about something like:

http://tinyurl.com/8thesy4


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

*Audacity*

If you haven't already, download Audacity from the link below:

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

It is a free sound editor that is one of the best out there, free or paid. My friend who does sound design for on and off broadway swears by it.

You can record your own voice then, slow it down and change the pitch with the built in effects. I had great luck modifying my own voice last year to get what I wanted.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do the deep voice via Audacity, and then go back and overlay the same message in a hissing whisper. The booming voice conveys power and menace, while the whispery overtones convey a creepy, ancient evil. The combination works really well. You might throw some thunder into the mix too. It adds to the fright factor and also helps explain the lights going out.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, I've been looking for a decent sound editor (my last program doesn't run on my new pc). Audacity has a lot of great effect filters and outputs to stereo really well.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

I do music and sound for video games professionally, and I also use Audacity as my two-track editor. I've used Sound Forge and Peak, but as my old versions became extinct on my new OS, I decided to check Audacity again before paying to upgrade one of the others. Audacity gives you almost as much power as the pro software (and certainly everything a non-pro would need), and it is totally FREE. It works on PC or Mac! So far I've been using Audacity as my only two-track editor for about six months now, and still haven't felt the need to change.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Now we know who to ask if we have audio questions


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Yo Kevin, you ever seen this?






Yes, it's from "Mad Mad Mad Monster Party" and we'll see it this year in homage to Phyllis Diller. No, that's not The Grateful Dead!

Count me in as another Audacity fan. Great, great, great program to get lost in. I've created two ambient pieces this year and plan at least one more. Good fun.


----------

